# 3-month-old guppy fry-- very little colors



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I know that guppies don't get all their color until 6 months, but is it normal to have only a spot of orange on the caudal peduncle?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not really, no.
My guess is that they aren't eating enough of the right stuff. They could also be too warm, resulting in all females, or maybe they're albinos?

Get some good foods for them and feed them at least 6 times per day. Color-enhancing foods may also help.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, that explains it. Thanks!!


----------

